# Good camo for hunting



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

I have faded sage for my camo clothing. I need more camo and it seems they have gone out of business. Does anyone know were to find them?

If not, What camo do you recommend?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Shadow Camo . Montana Ghost Camo. Should find em on their web pages.Montana Ghost Sagebrush camo is great


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

ive used max 1 camo and i love the fit of sitka gear i have that in there optifade and it seams to work pretty good to.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Some will say camo is overated. I've had deer and elk walk within ten feet of me while I was wearing blaze orange, a plaid shirt and a tee shirt. Having said that, I do like camo and I prefer the Kings product line, my favorite being Mountain Shadow. But that is only because I like how it looks and because it matches the terrain I hunt in..

I think camo is good, but feel that your movements are going to be more important while hunting.

Pick something that tends to match the terrain you hunt. Lots of choices out there.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

I like True Timber MC2 for a Western pattern. They came out with it last year and I thought it worked great. You can check it out on their website www.truetimber.com


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

bwhntr23 said:


> I like True Timber MC2 for a Western pattern. They came out with it last year and I thought it worked great. You can check it out on their website http://www.truetimber.com


You would think that bwhntr23... I agree with you though, and I look forward to carrying this new pattern in Logan at Top of Utah Archery when it arrives in June.

I have used Kings, Sitka Mothwing, Mossy Oak Treestand, Realtree Max1, and a dozen others with varied effects in varried terrain. I even went to the extent of taking pictures in a variety of foliage to see which matched or hid better in bright, mid and shadowy conditions. I think my top picks so far are Treestand/Mothwing and Max1/Kings Desert for versatility. This is in arid desert terrain all the way to above treeline and everything between.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Some will say camo is overated.


Nooooo! Who would say that! :mrgreen:

If you're hunting with a gun, you don't need it. If your hunting with a muzzy-gun you still don't need it. If you're hunting with a bow, depending on the woodsmanship level you posses, you might need it. :wink: 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Some will say camo is overated.
> 
> 
> Nooooo! Who would say that! :mrgreen:
> ...


My best day of calling Elk was when I called in 4 different bulls under 20 yards within 1 hour. 3 of them were 6 points. I was wearing a pair of wranglers and a flanel shirt with elk pics all over it. One of the 6 points was at 8 yards for 10 minutes. I went undetected with all of the bulls. Having said that and knowing that it doesnt matter what camo you use if you move cause you'll get busted, I wear ASAT leafy and pull it over anything from cold winter clothes to shorts and a T. It is a very good pattern.


----------

